# Fox 29 WFLX: Audio drops on Sat HD feed



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Those of you that use OTA in the WPB, FL area. Are you still getting the audio dropouts and squeals that I get on the Sat HD feed? I get them on the 10o'clock news with a b/w flashing line at the top and just the drops on most shows.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Email [email protected].


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Email [email protected].


Sorry, I did not mention I was using Direct TV. But I don't think it is specific to the providers, I think it is the station feeds to them. I just want to know if the broadcast signals are doing the same as the Sat feeds. Although confirming the HD signal on Dish from them is having audio drops would also help


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

While I do live in the same DMA, I am too far from the stations to receive them off air and Dish, which I have, doesn't yet have the WPB HD feeds. Are you noticing the same problems with the SD feed?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Richard King said:


> While I do live in the same DMA, I am too far from the stations to receive them off air and Dish, which I have, doesn't yet have the WPB HD feeds. Are you noticing the same problems with the SD feed?


I haven't tried. I guess as irritating it is, bad audio is not bad as bad video. I will try it tonight. The news and Saturday's Cops and AMW are all I watch anymore on fox. Sometimes I leave it on after the news and those shows have the same issues also.


----------

